# Looking for a commission on a simple custom 14500 build



## nasa779 (Nov 29, 2018)

Ive been hunting for my ideal light as of late and have repeatedly been running into nothing but dead ends.

Im looking for something that meets the following criteria:


14500 powered
Fet+1 or better with timed stepdown or thermal regulation (~5 mode with a low moon)
XP-L HI or 219C 4000k
Simple OP reflector
19mm or less bezel
Body narrower if possible
Simple knurling
Tail reverse clicky or twisty if necessary
Deep carry clip bezel down

I dont really know who would even take on something like this, but would appreciate if anyone who would be interested in facilitating would either comment or shoot me a pm.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2018)

Something like this ... ?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=450515


----------



## nasa779 (Nov 29, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Something like this ... ?
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=450515



I did check out the Nova, but the head was noted at 1" so that wont work.


----------



## nbp (Nov 29, 2018)

Adventure Sport/Vesture of Blood? That’s not too far off of his brass edc (which is awesome btw) and with guppydrv you can pick from a variety of mode sequences.


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 29, 2018)

What material you looking for?

I could make a twisty with those physical specs, but would need to look at the driver I have and are available... 

If looking for an existing light to mod, Sounds like a modded Peak El Cap with a clip would fit your needs.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2018)

This is another custom (prototype) torch that meets most of the criteria above ...






_Spyglass, by @calipsoii_


----------



## nasa779 (Nov 30, 2018)

mcbrat said:


> What material you looking for?
> 
> I could make a twisty with those physical specs, but would need to look at the driver I have and are available...
> 
> If looking for an existing light to mod, Sounds like a modded Peak El Cap with a clip would fit your needs.



PMed



archimedes said:


> This is another custom (prototype) torch that meets most of the criteria above ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats about what im looking for if the size is right.


----------



## Random Dan (Nov 30, 2018)

Have yo looked at the Reylight LAN or Pineapple? They seem to meet all of your criteria straight from the factory, except possibly the driver. I'm not sure if it uses a fet but it does a claimed 470lm on 14500. It might also be possible to do a driver swap.


----------



## nasa779 (Nov 30, 2018)

Random Dan said:


> Have yo looked at the Reylight LAN or Pineapple? They seem to meet all of your criteria straight from the factory, except possibly the driver. I'm not sure if it uses a fet but it does a claimed 470lm on 14500. It might also be possible to do a driver swap.



The Pineapple is one of the closest out of the box lights ive found. No sort of stepdown on high isnt very desirable though. Zeroair temped his hitting 70C on a runtime test.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 24, 2019)

Sigma Customs is making a 14500 now called the Vega.


----------

